# Greenhouses - Garden Greenhouse building Idea



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

Planning a greenhouse for next spring?

I got many pictures during my greenhouse construction.

25 x 15 wooden framed using recycled windows.

Pictures plans: *My garden greenhouse building Idea*


----------



## divemaster19631 (Dec 29, 2015)

Im extending my green house. I use tampoline frames for the frame and use scarped pipe for cross conections. Have rocket stoves under raised beds to supply heat to ground during winters. Can grow vegs year round.

John


----------

